# Manganese chart?



## markrmau (16 December 2006)

Manganese market is a shadowy beast. Any one have a chart?

Manganese performed poorly this year....


----------



## Bushman (26 May 2008)

In the AFR today (p22) - manganese has increased in price by 280% in the last 6 months. This has flown under the radar as manganese is not publicly traded like other steel making commodities (ie iron ore, coking coal). 

So who has mangabese? There is one operational mine in Australia (Woodie Woodie by ConsMins). However if you go back through TLM (Talisman) recent announcements, you will see that they have found a potential high grade manganese deposit at Waydanya (sp?), 50 km from the Woodie Woodie mine. 

So is this a slow burning fuse that will be looking to explode? 

Actually this probably also belongs on the TLM thread - I will post there also. 

TLM, by the way, went stratospheric late last year before dropping back down to earth in the grips of the bear. It has some Pilbarra iron ore holdings along with Wadaya. At 64 cps, the market cap is low.


----------



## Bushman (30 May 2008)

Yep manganese is hot. Have a look what happened to CUR today after announcing the acquisition of a manganese deposit in Brazil. SP up 50% in 3 days!


----------



## StillStanding (30 May 2008)

It's not easy to get exposure to pure manganese, mostly it is a smaller part of some of the bigger players. OMH has exploded due to their manganese but to me look quite pricey now. There are a few others but I need to do more research before I'd want to recommend them but no-one out there big with real grunt to leverage this. Yet.
Anyone with an idea as to why the price has gone so crazy recently? Makes Iron Ore, Copper etc. look like slow growth!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 June 2008)

Guys I was just looking at AQD's stellar run from 15c - 65c on the back of work on its Manganese project and it has me very interested in this bonaza metal, the mkt is yet to catch on I think


----------



## Dr.Stock (18 June 2008)

what about this one guys and girls?
 courtesy of minweb
PERTH -  

17th march 2008
Leading Norwegian commodity trader and metals house Tinfos has taken a 14% stake in Perth-based manganese explorer Spitfire Resources Ltd (ASX: SPI) and has indicated it will consider technical assistance and funding for the company.

Tinfos accepted a placement of 8.65 million shares at A20 cents/share (US18.7 ¢/share) to raise $A1.73 million ($US1.62 million). 

One of the company's major properties is South Woodie Woodie, near the ConsMin Woodie Woodie mine in the East Pilbara.

Spitfire's Managing Director James Hamilton said Tinfos--as a key player in the global manganese business--was a strategic partner who would help the company with its manganese ambitions. 

Hamilton, a former senior mining journalist, said: ""Tinfos also understands and is supportive of Spitfire's secondary corporate goal, which is to bring in other assets to the company - even if they are non-manganese related." 

"With the global manganese market continuing to strengthen on the back of strong demand from the steel industry and tightening high-grade ore supply, Spitfire is now ideally placed to capitalise given the support and knowledge of Tinfos," he added. 

Spitfire listed on the ASX in December 2007 after raising $A6 million ($US5.6M). AIM-listed Churchill Mining plc is Spitfire's largest shareholder, with a 41% interest (at IPO) which it received as vendor consideration for the divestment to Spitfire of its asset, an 80% interest in South Woodie Woodie.

Spitfire will start drilling as soon as the northern wet season abates and its logistical arrangements for the 2008 field season are in place.


----------



## michael_selway (18 June 2008)

markrmau said:


> Manganese market is a shadowy beast. Any one have a chart?
> 
> Manganese performed poorly this year....




Yeah iwonder what th eprice history chart looks like for this one

so CUR, OMH, AQD, TLM

Any other manganese specialists?

thx

MS


----------



## J.B.Nimble (19 June 2008)

markrmau said:


> Manganese market is a shadowy beast. Any one have a chart?
> 
> Manganese performed poorly this year....




Only just found this thread. I have found this site which presents a 12 month price chart and all the manganese news you could ever want to read... (if you want to pay for it)http://www.asianmetal.com/Metal_News/index_product301_en.asp

Looks like a pretty useful site...


----------



## derty (19 June 2008)

Here is another site that covers the minor metals, including Mn, and the news is free as well
http://www.minormetals.com/index.aspx

There are also links to base metal and precious metal sites there too.


----------



## big sal (18 July 2008)

attached article re manganese makes mention of AQD (has dropped away to about .23 from high of .65), SPI (which has recently dropped below .20) and BMY (which i have been watching and buying into b/c of its big IO potential).

http://business.theage.com.au/busin...he-noise-is-about-to-start-20080316-1zs2.html


----------

